# "you didn't pick up all your orders" email



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got this email today from Amazon. Had one lady on a whole foods block tell me she ordered 2 cases of water. Explained that it isn't in my route. Then get this email.

Why send this? The app won't let me swipe to finish until I get everything. There is no way to leave without scanning everything. Then added no response necessary. What the hell. Whole foods didn't put them in. Just perplexed by how they don't know how this works.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

dont worry just respond to email with facts


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Here's a possible explanation: The Whole Food orders have a QR on the bag - scan each bag, check the count - cool. There is ALSO a QR code on the shelf that our overly sensitive scanning can catch from nearly 2 feet away that will show everything on the shelf as scanned.
I found this out when I kept trying to scan a few bags and it was saying "you have already scanned this item".


----------

